
Q. Why is it so hard to swat a housefly? A. It sees you coming in slow motion - sogen
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/q-why-is-it-so-hard-to-swat-a-housefly-a-it-sees-you-coming-in-slow-motion-8818124.html
======
sgroppino
I always thought it was because of the air pressure as you try to smash
them... that's why fly swatters are perforated?

~~~
sogen
Had thought that too, seeing all kinds of perforated patterns in fly swatters,
now I have on hand an electric tennis racket

